# Looking for a really low spring (slammed)



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Look up b&g springs - Part Number: 12.1.013. These drop the front 1.8" and the rear 1.2".


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

plan and simple,springs wont get you more than 2ins which is hardly slammed.i found my ksports for 980 shipped to my door


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

I looked at a few springs and looks like 1.8 front and 1.5 rear is about as low as I can go on a spring.. It's a shame.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Myiq4 said:


> I looked at a few springs and looks like 1.8 front and 1.5 rear is about as low as I can go on a spring.. It's a shame.


250 bucks for springs and have a set height,that your mostlikely not gonna like or spend 1000 and have full adjustabllity


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

If it's a stiff spring you'll kill the life of your shocks also, which means you're either looking at coilovers or you should be pricing a spring and shock setup, not just springs (unless you want to bounce around like a riced out civic)


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd actually like to see someone rice out a Cruze.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I'd actually like to see someone rice out a Cruze.


Look up dmac on here lol cant miss his huge sniper girl sticker

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

So did some photoshopping and this is my plan clean and ssimple now the hunt for a good and well made coilovers and BBS RS rims I was lucky with the rims my buddy has a set so he's going to work in making a set of adapters long as I sponsor his shop.


----------



## Hams (Oct 26, 2011)

A company in Australia called 'King Springs' does an ultra-low spring with a drop of 65mm or in your terms 2.5in


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm actually anxious in seeing someone rock some bbs. I think our wheel Wells are too big to be able to pull off some 15's or 16's but I love how they've brought civics back to life.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'm actually anxious in seeing someone rock some bbs. I think our wheel Wells are too big to be able to pull off some 15's or 16's but I love how they've brought civics back to life.


16x10s with -15 offset and some 204/40 tires ahhh ya


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Hams said:


> A company in Australia called 'King Springs' does an ultra-low spring with a drop of 65mm or in your terms 2.5in


Stupid question do they fit American Cruzes?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> Stupid question do they fit American Cruzes?


it should,all cruze are the same,suspension wise that is


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hoon said:


> If it's a stiff spring you'll kill the life of your shocks also, which means you're either looking at coilovers or you should be pricing a spring and shock setup, not just springs (unless you want to bounce around like a riced out civic)


How are stiff springs like a riced out civic...

MY DGR coilovers have tons of spring preload bc my tires would rub against the metal and plastic inside my wheelwell... And i thought stiff suspension was better for handling... and i thought the term "riced out" civics were just appearance mods or loud exhausts that had no benefit to performance. Cause i def don't consider GSR EK Swaps pushing huge power out of a small engine and car that weighs 2200 pounds rice.


----------



## Hams (Oct 26, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> Stupid question do they fit American Cruzes?


yeah im guessing so, look at it this way 'Pedders' is an Australian company also and a few people on here have their springs


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'm actually anxious in seeing someone rock some bbs. I think our wheel Wells are too big to be able to pull off some 15's or 16's but I love how they've brought civics back to life.


There was an older member back in 2011 from China that rocked a set of LM Style BBS's.

Linky: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/1621-wheel-teaser-_.html


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> There was an older member back in 2011 from China that rocked a set of LM Style BBS's.
> 
> Linky: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/1621-wheel-teaser-_.html


 I like them, but they just don't look right over 16 without a fat lip.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

check out this guys build over on StanceWerks.
new generation of chevy(2011 chevy cruze) - StanceWorks


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

goinovr said:


> check out this guys build over on StanceWerks.
> new generation of chevy(2011 chevy cruze) - StanceWorks


Thats my car lol.I had to ***** it on a "stance" page too


----------

